# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Hawks 4/12/06 6pm CT WCIU/WPXA/NBALP



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*BULLS @ HAWKS*_











*Wednesday April 12, 2006 * 6pm CT * Philips Arena, Atlanta*




*Series:* Bulls lead 2-0.

*Last meeting:* Bulls won 95-90 March 11 in Atlanta.

*Records:* Bulls 36-41, Hawks 24-53.



_*Bulls probable starters ppg*_

G Ben Gordon 16.5
G Kirk Hinrich 15.6
F Andres Nocioni 12.7
F Malik Allen 4.7
C Michael Sweetney 8.2

Bulls stats 



_*Hawks probable starters ppg*_

G Royal Ivey 3.6
G Joe Johnson 20.3
F Josh Smith 10.7
F Al Harrington 18.6
C John Edwards 1.8

Hawks stats 




*Story line:* _The Bulls are closing the season with five games in eight days—three on the road—and need Luol Deng and Chris Duhon. Both are day-to-day. Deng is recovering from a concussion and Duhon has a lower back problem._


_
espn1000 reporting that Duhon will not be able to play v. Hawks and Deng is a game time decision. Also, Neil Funk in an interview on espn1000 said the team arrived around 3am in Atlanta and there was nobody at the gate to let the buses in. So they sat on the plane a while._


Tribune 


_The Chicago Bulls recovered from one of their most devastating losses of the season with one of their most impressive wins to regain control of their playoff fate.

Chicago has a good opportunity to help its late-season push for a postseason berth when it faces one of the NBA's worst teams, the Atlanta Hawks.

The Bulls moved back into a tie for the Eastern Conference's eighth and final playoff spot on Tuesday with a 104-101 victory over New Jersey, which had won 15 of 16 and already has clinched the Atlantic Division title.

"This is right up there with one of our best team efforts," said Ben Gordon, who scored 21 of his 36 points in the fourth quarter._



yahoo preview


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am warning everybody, Atlanta is not a pushover at home!! If the Bulls go in there still celebrating from the NJ victory and is looking past Atlanta. Atlanta will beat them! I would not be surprised if we get thumped similar to the philly game!

Now if they come in there, knowing what they need to do, then they should win. 

I am nervous about this game.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

you know, after reading that rozner "article" (in the DH) about the bulls not laughing it up and smiling and stuff, i think the bulls know it's all business from here on out. but according to barry, they should be yucking it up, and somehow that's skiles' fault.

give me a break.

they know atlanta will be tough at home. this game is no gimme.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> you know, after reading that rozner "article" (in the DH) about the bulls not laughing it up and smiling and stuff, i think the bulls know it's all business from here on out. but according to barry, they should be yucking it up, and somehow that's skiles' fault.
> 
> give me a break.
> 
> they know atlanta will be tough at home. this game is no gimme.



Barry Rozner??? What does he know of basketball???

Tell the guy to grab a bat and go out play some baseball...Andre-Dawson like


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I'm concerned about them being gassed after last night and getting there at 3 AM, moreso then I am about them taking it lightly.
This would be a bad one to drop..

I never realized how serious Duhon's back problem has been, this has really been bothering him for quite some time hasn't it?

I hope Deng can play tonight, he's going to need a game to shake the cobwebs out, and this would be a good one.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> I'm concerned about them being gassed after last night and getting there at 3 AM, moreso then I am about them taking it lightly.
> This would be a bad one to drop..
> 
> I never realized how serious Duhon's back problem has been, this has really been bothering him for quite some time hasn't it?
> ...


Definately, even if it's just for 5-6 minutes per half so we don't have to see the death combo of Pargo, Gordon, and Hinrich on the floor together.

Perhaps Skiles is looking at Earl Boykins playing some PF for us next year.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Calm down my friends...Bulls will win ... 

It will be a close game, so people with the chronic heart problems should watch Sex in the City instead


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls lose by 3 and Philly blows out New Jersey by 18. This is the j-word.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I enjoy when the Hawks play the Bulls, because I like reading your fans comments on the Hawks teams and who they think looks good/bad.

But Atlanta hasnt been playing very good ball lately. A couple weeks ago, they were playing all sorts of playoff teams competitive. But I think not anymore.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

I missed all but the last 5 minutes of last nights game listening to a 3 hour lecture whose content was entirely predictable :curse: . But tonight I'm tuned in. The only distraction will be the other games being played simultaneously. 

Hope the Bulls have enough in the gas tank to take this one!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> I enjoy when the Hawks play the Bulls, because I like reading your fans comments on the Hawks teams and who they think looks good/bad.
> 
> But Atlanta hasnt been playing very good ball lately. A couple weeks ago, they were playing all sorts of playoff teams competitive. But I think not anymore.


 This game is not a lock for the Bulls. They have to bring it tonight in order for them to win. Joe Johnson burned us the last time the Bulls played


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Game on the fuzzy station. WCIU.

I can't wait until they go HD. then Comcast has to pick up the HD feed.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

uh oh. Zaza is back. He's going to burn the bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Larrivee with the cheapshot : Once again a phenenom here in atlanta. The hawks with the starting lineup get more people on the floor than on the stands.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Zaza to start the game with the quick jumper. 2-0 Hawks.

Sweetney down low. quick shot GOOD. 2-2.

Joe Johnson to Zaza. downlow and he travels


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Larrivee with the cheapshot : Once again a phenenom here in atlanta. The hawks with the starting lineup get more people on the floor than on the stands.


Dagger!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

man, are there like 12 people in the stands?

i have atlanta feed tonight on the pass. 

deng out. duhon out. 

al harrington out.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney draws the offensive foul. Zaza with a elbow to Sweetney's face.

Sweetney against Zaza. knocked away to Ben. to Kirk drives and gets fouled.

splits FT's


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Damn, didn't realize the game is on WCIU, so I can't see it.

Is Deng playing?

Edit: just saw miz's post, guess that's a no


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ivey to Marvin hits the jumper. 4-3 Hawks.

Noc fallaway jumper in the lane. GOOD.

JJ against Kirk. to J Smoove. for three. GOOD.

Noc to Sweetney. offensive foul.

Zaza with the runner. MISS>

Kirk to Noc. Noc drives. blocked by Smith. Noc again. BLOCKED by smith. huge block.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk long jumper is good. 7 all. 7:48 left

Smith for three. MISS.

Ben to Noc layup MISS. contested by Smith.

Zaza pass to JJ for the layup. 9-7 Hawks

Noc drop off to Sweetney. spins turnaround jumper BRICKS it.

JJ for three. MISS.

Sweetney gets the lead pass and gets fouled by Zaza. his second.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweets makes the first. 

Tyson comes. Batista comes in for Zaza. 

Pike comes in!.

Sweets makes the second.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

is that......PIKE?

lol.

gutting it out playing with the facial laceration.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JJ backs in and posts up. layup on the turnaround is GOOD. 11-9 6:30 left in the quarter.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I was going to say Pike now has street cred, but then I saw him run...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben makes the 16 foot jumper.

JJ jumper MISS. OOB Bulls ball

11-11 5:44 left in the 1st q.

Allen off the dribble jumper MISS.

Marvin drives pass to Batista OOB. Bulls ball.

Lue to come in.

Kirk drives pulls back. to Allen to Pike, shoots for three. MISS

Lue sets up. to JJ. defensive 3 seconds on the Bulls. JJ to shoot the tech.

makes it. 12-11 4:49 left

Lue for three. GOOD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon steps in and hits the bank for three!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

No Harrington? Now this is starting to eerily remind me of the Philly game, when they didn't have Webber. Gah.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Smith drives banks it off the glass and GOOD.

17-14 Atl. 3:50 left

Pargo sets up. to Tyson . outside to Ben. for three. MISS.

Tyson taps it out. to Pike to Othella (?)on the block posts up. turnaround jumper GOOD.

Smith for three. GOOD. 20-16 Hawks.

3:10 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Othella face up jumper is GOOD.

20-18 2:45 left


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

'Thella


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Indy barely in front of Boston 20-18


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lue throws the ball away. Bulls ball.

Pargo jumper MISS.

Lue got Pargo in the air. jumper MISS but fouled.

I don't like Lue's game but I'd rather have him than Pargo.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Othella turnaround hookshot. MISS.

OOB Bulls ball. Noc to inbound. to Pike outside. inside to Noc turnaround hook. MISS. Hawks board.

defensive 3 seconds. against the Bulls again.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Othella out. Ben out. Kirk and Tyson back in. Lue has it dribbles around to Childress.

jumper MISS.

Pargo to Pike back to Pargo down the lane fallaway jumper MISS.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Why does pargo have to shoot?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Batista turns the ball over.

23-18 Hawks 1:03 left

Pike bounce pass to Kirk. stolen.

Grundy brings it up to Marvin for the slam dunk. MISS but fouled by Pargo.

OH man that would have been a killer slam dunk.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

terrrrrible pass by pike.


:sour:


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Noce:

1-6 for the game. This is not his night.

We are shooting barely 30% this quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Marvin makes both 

25-18 Hawks.

livingston in, Pargo out. Skiles probably wanted to see that dunk and was mad at Pargo for taking the charge.

Kirk fouled by Batista.

Kirk wide open jumper MISS.

Grundy layup blocked by Tyson. Childress caught it. layup GOOD and 1.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Childress makes the FT.

Kirk brings it up. drives loses the ball.

Smith for three MISS.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

They just reeled off 7-0 in one minute to end the quarter.

Unforgivable.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Very pathetic 1st quarter for a Bulls team trying to make the playoffs. 

We are shooting 31% on 7-22

Atlanta shot 9-17 but got to the line 7 times compared to our 3. 

Noc is only 1-6 from the field and Tyson is reboundless.


YUCK


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Why did Pike have to get healthy before Deng .

Bulls down 10 at the end of one. Not the start I think we needed. Hopefully Skiles will calm down with his rotating door of players going in and out...so we can get on a run and get back in the game. I know our guys played last night, but wow was Skiles going mad with the substitutions in that quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc has to even be more crafty than he usually is against Josh Smith around the basket

Josh is just flat out blocking his straight layups.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey, don't those guys read my posts? I said they can't come out sluggish! :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I doubt the Hawks keep shooting at this clip

Kirk brings it up, moves it across.

Noc WIDE open jumper MISS.

Candy wrapper noises.


----------



## Simpleton (Feb 18, 2005)

It just dawned on me how bad this Bulls team we're putting on the court tonight actually is.

I mean, it was a damn act of God that we beat the Nets last night with our bench consisting of Chandler, Pargo, Harrington, Livingston and Schenscher. Then we have Allen and Sweetney starting?

I'm just rooting for us to keep this game in single digits by halftime so we can play Gordon, Hinrich, Nocioni and possibly Chandler the entire 2nd half to pull out the victory.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Why did Pike have to get healthy before Deng .
> 
> Bulls down 10 at the end of one. Not the start I think we needed. Hopefully Skiles will calm down with his rotating door of players going in and out...so we can get on a run and get back in the game. I know our guys played last night, but wow was Skiles going mad with the substitutions in that quarter.


Yeah, they better get on a run, because a loss here will solidify this team as perhaps the most stunningly inconsistent team in basketball history. Beat the nets one night, lose to the hawks the next????? God, i hope not.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Childress layup TRY miss.

Kirk boards. 

Kirk on the reverse layup MISS>

Chandler boards. to Kirk baseline jumper MISS. Tyson again. to Ben jumper MISS.

Noc straight up three. GOOD.

offensive foul on Marvin.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk drives, shot altered by Josh Smith. off the glass Tyson with the flush!

28-23 10:17 left

Eddie Basden is in the game btw.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lue jumper MISS> 

Ben.boards.

Noc layup try. blocked by Josh Smith. got his own board. stripped by Childress.

HE's GETTING OWNED in the paint.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon in the corner three. off the side of the backboard.

28-23 9:30 left

Marvin to Lue to Smith. left hand hook. GOOD. over Tyson.

Basden layup MISS. off the glass. Tyson catches and dunks it!

30-25


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

good thing basden is activated.


:|

bulls look tired.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Basden called for another foul. against Lue. timeout on the floor.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Still want Harrington?

Atlanta plays better when he is out of the line-up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Still want Harrington?
> 
> Atlanta plays better when he is out of the line-up.


 Then why would we want him? :tongue:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Smith to Marvin. to JJ. fakes Noc jumper GOOD. 32-25

Kirk to Ben. inside to Noc. dunk try. BLOCKED by Josh SMITH... Zomg. pwned.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben inbounds for the Bulls. to Kirk with the floater. MISS over Smith.

Williams jumper MISS.

Kirk to Noc to Kirk .to Ben in the corner. GOOD! 

32-28

lead pass to Childress layup MISS but fouled.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

where is everyone? stupid working professionals and their fancy schmancy jobs.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben jumper in the lane. GOOD. 34-30

Childress to JJ. pulls up jumper MISS. Kirk boards. to Malik, throws the ball to the baseline crowd.

34-30 6:49 left


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

We must have came out pretty flat, eh?
Sportsline has 34-30 now, getting a little closer.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I wonder if they are physically tired, emotionally tired or both.


And uncalled hooking foul or not, Tyson looked like a slug on that inbound pass.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow Hinrich can't get much colder. He's missing everything he puts up tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JJ to Childress MISS>

Allen to Kirk. baseline jumper MISS>

Smith drives got fouled by Andres. and the goaltending. layup counts and 1.

36-30


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> where is everyone? stupid working professionals and their fancy schmancy jobs.


I actually got home a little earlier than normal, but forgot the game was on early.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc baseline. Childress called for the bump on Malik. Noc inbounds to Kirk. to Ben. 

for three. GOOD! at the buzzer.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> where is everyone? stupid working professionals and their fancy schmancy jobs.


Which precisely explains what I'm doing here.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Nocioni going to have to do some pump fakes or something. Keeps getting blocked.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Looks like were going to need 36 more from Ben tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Zaza drives. layup BLOCKED.

Randy sets it up.

to Malik, jumper MISS.

36-33 Hawks.

JJ to Grundy drives baseline to Zaza. foul by Randy.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hawks announcers talking some serious junk about Noc.

So far Josh Smith is backing up the junk


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Nocioni going to have to do some pump fakes or something. Keeps getting blocked.


He's getting his *** kicked.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

atlanta feed showing the josh smith "block party" on nocioni. 


they are amused. 



bulls meanwhile are ice cold shooting. 30%. yikes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Grundy to Zaza. drives. BLOCKED by Noc.

38-33

to JJ baseline to Zaza. Noc gets called for the offensive foul.

Luke in for Noc.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben jumper GOOD.

Zaza baseline drive. MISS.

Randy drives pass to Malik. baseline jumper MISS.

Randy to Basden at the baseline. layup GOOD!!! NBDL PARTY!!!!!!!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Before Basden hit that layup, Gordon was the only Bull on the court with a point.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OH MY WORD.

Luke Schenser, Randy Livingston, Malik Allen, Eddie Basden, and Ben Gordon.

What a lineup.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok. gordon with livingston, schenscher, allen and basden.

just wanted to get that out there. 


:cowboy:


edit: spongy! lol


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben to Randy to Allen. 

jumper MISS>

Basden layup BLOCKED by Smith. wow.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Lets see what happens to ben now that he is clearly the best player on the court.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Randy blocked by SMITH.

Luke fakes Zaza drives. MISS. tips it in.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> ok. gordon with livingston, schenscher, allen and basden.
> 
> just wanted to get that out there.
> 
> ...


I forgot we even had Brokeback Smilie

:kiss:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben to Allen to Basden. jumper GOOD.

42-41. Randy has it

to Ben. screen. a three. MISS.

foul on Gordon. hits Josh Smith. going for the loose ball.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Red Kerr "They better call Scott Skiles MacGyver. This is held together by duct tape".

Referring to the Bulls using the lineup of Luke, Basden, Allen, Livingston and Gordon. To keep the game within 1 point.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Red Kerr had a great line : Boy they ought to call Skiles MacGuyver because this team out here is being held together by duct tape.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Who are all these guys wearing Bulls uniforms? Oh yeah, the NBADL all-star team.
Amazing we're even in the game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Luke has the announcers speechless


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Malik Allen: 0-6
Kirk Hinrich: 1-7
Andres: 2-12

3 of our 5 starters are shooting a whopping 3-25

Any wonder why we are losing?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Luke hookshot is GOOD!

Lue brings it up. threw it away in the baseline.

Pargo defended loses the ball. Randy recovers jumper at the buzzer won't count anyways.

43-43 halftime.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

d'ya think skiles will start this lineup in the second half?


:laugh: 



SCHENscher with the hook shot.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Luke! My Heeeero <3


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Luke got a nice ovation and a "LUUUKKKEE" from the crowd when he checked in. Some georgia tech love.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> ok. gordon with livingston, schenscher, allen and basden.
> 
> just wanted to get that out there.


Johnny Kerr- "We have to call Skiles McGuyver"

in 4 minutes they out scored ATL by 7.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

LMAO at that red kerr line.

hilarious.

my gosh. skiles' brain is just so scary sometimes.

but, kirk and nocioni are stone cold, so why the **** not.


:cowboy:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Philadelphia 37
New Jersey 21 

10:22 2nd


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

i wonder if the return of c-webb would have anything to do with philly's uncanny ***-kicking.

nah.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nets are angry we beat them with Vince sitting out the 1st half of Q4 last night.

SO they're tanking against Philly to get revenge.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

[17:14] bbbpetey: starters playing limited minutes tonight
[17:14] bbbpetey: lol
[17:15] bbbpetey: nets down 17
[17:15] bbbpetey: in the 2nd quarter
[17:15] bbbpetey: haha


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

what in the world

Sweetney puts the ball on the floor and Marvin's foot ends up in Sweetney's face.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney splits FT's

Zaza boards.

Marvin jumper is GOOD. 45-44 Hawks

Kirk brings it up. to Ben. inside to toto Sweetney. back to Kirk to Noc in the corner. jumper GOOD! a three.

47-45.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Smith jumper over Noc. 47 all. 10:35 left.

Gordon layup MISS. Sweetney cleans up. layup GOOD!!

Marvin for three. MISS.

Red Kerr : RUN IT!!!!! Screaming at the team. 

Zaza travels down the lane. no call. layup MISS>


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks a lot NJ. Couldn't you at least give them a close game. I hope they get swept in the first round....

I knew this would be a trap game, and a trap game it has been. I'm using my 15 minute break in my night class to get caught up. I really wish I could skip the rest of my class to watch the game.... hope they win. Go Bulls!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls throw it away.

Johnson has it. is tied up with Ben. jumpball.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

skiles yelling at hinrich. want to get that on the record, cause it does happen.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls win the jumpball. Hinrich has it. loses it. OOB Hawks ball.

Smith to Ivey. jumper GOOD. 49 all. 9:08 left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk to Allen. rattles in and out. darn.

rim hates Malik.

Marvin williams jumper swish. 51-49

Hinrich drives layup MISS..

Marvin brings it up. loses control. offensive foul called on Marvin Williams.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich sets it up. to Ben in the corner. fakes. pulls back out.

to Kirk to Noc jumper GOOD.

51 all.

Marvin for three. MISS.

Zaza layup BLOCKED by Sweetney.

JJ for three. MISS. Zaza layup MISS. Tyson tapped it. Zaza has it. OOB.

Bulls ball

Hinrich off the curl, layup GOOD. 

53-51


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ivey jumper on the left wing. GOOD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk to Tyson FT line jumper is GOOD.

STOP THE PRESSES.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Its time Ben Gordon get started cookin' suttin'


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ivey drives. Kirk takes the charge. Tyson SWATS it away. anyways. Bulls ball though.

55-53 

Noc to Kirk. to Sweetney on the block. around Zaza off the glass layup GOOD!

Childress fallaway jumper MISS.

Hinrich transition three. GOOD!!

60-53 Bulls.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nocioni hitting now. 

nothing falling for kirk. until then.

ooh. and chandler rattles one in.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

YES! PBP is appreciated for the next 5 minutes, keep it up


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I like how we are pulling Josh Smith away, allowing Sweetney to post up against Zaza on the one-on-one without the help D. Josh Smith was just killing us inside.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Childress to to JJ to Zaza.

Zaza slips and falls. foul on Sweetney.

5:44 left 60-53.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JJ to Josh. inside to Zaza. foul called on Tyson. will shoot two. 60-53 5:37 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Zaza splits FT's

60-54

Kirk floater MISS.

Childress to Lue to Smith drives. layup MISS. JJ with the tip dunk.

60-56 4:57

Zaza is bleeding on the elbow.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

My God Josh Smith plowed through the lane like a fullback.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

60-56 4:57 left

Kirk to Ben on the inbounds. to Noc. Sweetney spins in the air. layup MISS. and fouls.

richter scale 1.2


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

These Hawks announcers are a pain in the patoot


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney makes good on both.

62-56.

JJ in the lane. to Smith. three. MISS

Noc boards. to Ben. inside to Tyson. throws it right to the Hawks.

Smith jumper GOOD.

62-58 3:50 left.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> These Hawks announcers are a pain in the patoot


How so?

I kind of like them.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sweetney with the *THUD*. that was loud.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The refs are just plain allowing streetball tonight...

Except there with the Chandler call.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc jumper over Smith. GOOD.

64-58

Tyson blocks Childress. MISS.

fouled .Batista falls down on Childress.


Swetney. to Noc in the lane. layup MISS.

Sweetney boards. layup GOOD!

JJ against Kirk. to Lue crosses over Pargo. to Smith. jumper MISS>

Sweetney boards

to Kirk toNoc. to Sweetney at the left wing to Chandler on the block. to a cutting Noc. loses it.

I don't know what happened but they were playing volleyball. Noc gets killed getting the rebound and gets fouled.

timeout.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

That last play where Noc got nailed looked like a football play.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> How so?
> 
> I kind of like them.



Zero analysis, complete homers and pointless banter.


Not like I'm not used to that from the Bulls announcers.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

That Nets defense giving up 67 to Philly in a half - solid.

And the Celts have given up 86 to Indy with over 2 minutes still left in the 3rd.

At least Milwaukee is losing.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk to Pargo inside to Sweetney with the fallaway. MISS. Tyson has it. to Kirk. drives.

left hand layup at the rim GOOD!

68-60 1:30 left


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Kirk just gliiiides in for 2


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Childress baseline. foul called on Zaza. offensive foul.

Kirk has it to Pargo. clears. raises up jumper GOOD.

70-60 55 secs left.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Pargo puts them up by 10


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney knocks down Zaza. gets called for the foul.

Lue drives to Zaza. short jumper MISS.

Hinrich transition three. AIRBALL.

Kirk always trying the 2 for 1.

Noc draws the charge!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

ndistops said:


> That Nets defense giving up 67 to Philly in a half - solid.
> 
> And the Celts have given up 86 to Indy with over 2 minutes still left in the 3rd.
> 
> At least Milwaukee is losing.


Indiana is only up 8 though. . . there is still hope.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney out. Ben in.

Ben inbounds Kirk brings it up.

screen by Tyson. drives. and gets fouled by Childress.

10.2 secs left.

Ben inbounds to Kirk. drives layup MISS>

JJ at the buzzer MISS.

70-60 3rd over.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lue hits a jumper.

Chandler wins a jumpball. to Noc.

Ben sets up. to Chandler. Zaza reaches in. and gets called for the foul.

Pargo baseline. long jumper GOOD.

72-63 10:48 left

Marvin inside layup BLOCKED by Noc.

jumpball called. now some pushing and shoving.

technical on Zaza and the Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Zaza on the floor hits Pargo. Tyson shoves Zaza on the ground while he's down.

jumpball won by the Hawks.

JJ for three. GOOD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo called for the foul.

Now the refs are trying to control the game. calling the smallest fouls.

Zaza baseline drives. blocked by Tyson

Hinrich pulls up for three. GOOD!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lue brings it up.to JJ. MISS> Zaza has it. Kirk fights for it and has it. 

Pargo with the jumper MISS.

Lue drives and gets blocked by Tyson but jumps on top of Lue. will go to the line.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

oh c'mon this nets-sixers game is becoming a joke


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

timeout called 9:02 left. 75-67


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk brings it up. off his foot. turnover.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc boards. to Ben. layup GOOD!

77-68.

Bulls steal the ball. to Kirk. Hinrich jumper MISS.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nocioni with EIGHT STRAIGHT double doubles.


:worship:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Smith blocks Kirk and fouled.

Josh t'ed up. 

wow that was all ball.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Nocioni is the man!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

That Argentinan loves the DDs.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lue spins drives. layup GOOD.

79-70 Pargo kicks it to Malik jumper GOOD.

81-70

JJ posts up. to Smith. for three. GOOD!

81-73


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben with the nice move layup GOOD.

Childress drives and gets fouled by Malik trying to take the charge.

timeout 83-73.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> That Argentinan loves the DDs.


Nocioni and:











Match made in heaven.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk to Noc for three. MISS.

Josh Smith boards. in the lane. pass to Childress. spins layup GOOD. off the glass

83-77


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bill Walton during the Cavs-Pistons game says that a Bulls-Pistons series would be a great one, because the Bulls play the Pistons well.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

timeout Bulls. Skiles is not a happy camper


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> nocioni with EIGHT STRAIGHT double doubles.
> 
> 
> :worship:


For a guy his size that accomplishment cannot be overstated. :banana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ALlen to Kirk back to Allen to Kirk. back to Allen again. across the lane.

raises up, jumper GOOD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lue against Gordon. drives.throws it up. loose ball foul on Josh Smith.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Malik has it. to Kirk. inside to Malik. back to Kirk. back to Allen.

same play. raises up jumper GOOD!

87-77


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

full timeout 87-77 3:59 left

inside points 36 Bulls 20 by the Hawks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Bill Walton during the Cavs-Pistons game says that a Bulls-Pistons series would be a great one, because the Bulls play the Pistons well.


:banana:

I'm glad someone said it.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

ndistops said:


> For a guy his size that accomplishment cannot be overstated. :banana:


That and his lack of off-the-charts athleticism...remember, Shawn Marion is also 6'7" and averages a double-double.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JJ in the lane. MISS. Childress boards. to JSmoove layup GOOD.

87-79

Kirk has it to Malik on the block layup GOOD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk hits a jumper.

zaza drives. Zaza gets fouled by Malik going to the line. and 1.

91-82 2:44 left

Hinrich drives. blocked by Zaza.

Lue for three. GOOD

Childress has been thrown out of the game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

strange strange.... 

Childress swung an elbow on Noc.

they will count the three.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc to shoot a pair of FT's 

flagrant 2 was issued on Childress

Noc hits both FT's

93-85 2:33 left


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol. omg. nocioni is such a thug (in a good way) and childress gets tossed.


wow. this game has been down and dirty.

:laugh:

hey whatever works.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> strange strange....
> 
> Childress swung an elbow on Noc.
> 
> they will count the three.


Chapu getting inside the hawks heads now?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk to Ben. to Sweetney inside.

Zaza knocks it out.

Gordon on the inbounds to Malik to Kirk drives baseline to Ben. kicks it out. to Kirk OOB

Hawks ball.

JJ down the lane. gets fouled by Malik.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JJ makes the FT. 93-86 

another turnover by the Bulls.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

ARGHHHHHH....very sloppy basketball down the stretch here.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

guy a question if bucks loose tonight do we own the tiebreaker?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

OT: wow, the pistons are just destroying the Cav's. Only allowed 29 points in the half!?!!

Anyway, we had better not pull a choke job and give this game away.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

1:57 left in the fourth.

Joe Johnson sets it up. throws it away OOB.

Kirk brings it up. drives. to Sweetney. catches it. and gets killed.

will shoot two.

95-86.

JJ blocked. Marvin shot. blocked by Sweetney.

Zaza has it. layup GOOD.

Kirk has it to Malik.

has to shoot it. for three. MISS.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

CHI 1:00 Malik Allen missed 3-pt. Jump Shot 

???


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> CHI 1:00 Malik Allen missed 3-pt. Jump Shot
> 
> ???


 24 second shot clock winding down. he should have thrown it to a cutting Sweetney who was begging for the ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Johnson for three. MISS. Malik grabs the board. and is fouled.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Malik splits a pair.

Smith for three. airball. Sweetney boards. Ben has it brings it up. and the Bulls win it.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Another great hard-fought win for the Bulls


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

thank God. @##@%#@ you Nets.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

as elvis woulda said:


_*TCB!*_


:rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Philly taking advantage of NJ's second night in a row.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Looks like we should be rooting for the Wiz right now, maybe the Bulls can make up a game on the Bucks


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Ben, Ben, ....Ahh Ben.

21 FTA last night.

ZERO FTA tonight.

:brokenhea


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The Bulls are going to need this one. Seems like everyone else is winning tonite.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> guy a question if bucks loose tonight do we own the tiebreaker?


From what I can tell it would be this scenario after tonight...

Tiebreaker #1-Head 2 Head (Tied at 2-2)
Tiebreaker #2-Conference Record(Tied at 26-22)
Tiebreaker #3-Record Within Division(Bucks Up 5-10 to 4-12)


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> From what I can tell it would be this scenario after tonight...
> 
> Tiebreaker #1-Head 2 Head (Tied at 2-2)
> Tiebreaker #2-Conference Record(Tied at 26-22)
> Tiebreaker #3-Record Within Division(Bucks Up 5-10 to 4-12)


so bucks own the tiebreaker?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> so bucks own the tiebreaker?


After tonight if they lose they would because they are 5-3, bulls are 4-4, and 76ers are 3-5.

If Bulls were in an isolated tie, it'd go to the team with the highest win percentage against teams at/above .500.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If this loss gives us LaMarcus Aldridge, then so be it.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Reading this thread is much better than listening to the game, especially if you know the outcome when you read the thread.
:biggrin: 

Tyson getting tough with someone? That I wish I could have seen.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Bulls Take Care of Business, Top Hawks*



ATLANTA, April 12 (Ticker) -- _With an eye toward the scoreboard, the Chicago Bulls knew they had to turn around a slow start. 

Ben Gordon scored 19 points and Kirk Hinrich added 17 and seven assists as the Bulls rallied for a 96-90 victory over the Atlanta Hawks. 

*Chicago (37-41) remained tied with Philadelphia for the Eastern Conference's final playoff berth with four games left. The 76ers coasted to a victory at New Jersey on Wednesday night. *

The Bulls struggled out of the gate and found themselves trailing, 28-18, after one quarter. They managed to forge a 43-43 tie at halftime and took control with a 17-7 run to end the third. 

Mike Sweetney had six points during the burst, Hinrich had four and Jannero Pargo capped it with a 21-footer for a 70-60 lead entering the fourth. The Hawks got within six points on more than one occasion in the final period, including at 91-85 with 2:32 left on Tyrron Lue's 3-pointer. 

But Atlanta forward *Josh Childress punched Andres Nocioni* on the play, receiving an ejection and giving a pair of free throws to Nocioni that made it an eight-point game. 

Sweetney and Nocioni combined for 29 points for the Bulls, who have won eight of their last 10. 

Josh Smith led six players in double figures as the Hawks lost their seventh straight in the series._ 




*TCB*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_ATLANTA (AP) -- The Chicago Bulls can control their playoff hopes, though no one knows how many healthy players they will have left if they make it to the postseason.

The Bulls, missing two injured starters, overcame an ugly first half to beat Atlanta 96-90 Wednesday night and maintain their eighth-place tie in the playoff standings.

*Ben Gordon led the Bulls with 19 points despite battling a sprained left ankle. Chicago's other starting guard, Kirk Hinrich, had to have a dislocated finger popped into place during the game.*

*****

When a reporter referred to Gordon's injury as little after the game, Gordon said, *"It's not little. It's bad."*

Still, Gordon played almost 43 minutes. With Chicago in a tight playoff race, this was no time to sit.

*"It was a tough it out game,"* said Hinrich, who played 39 minutes and had X-rays on his hand after the game.

*"It's just my pinky finger, so it's not that big a deal,"* Hinrich said._


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=260412001


i saw his pinky taped up. it's his shooting hand. did tom or red mention this during the game?? i had the hawk feed.

man, bulls are banged up.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Great win by the Bulls. (well, not really. Seems like it was just our luck that gave us the W. But a W right now is better than anything else.) So YAY!!! :banana: :banana:

I hope we can go back home and get the guys rested for the game against Washington. We need as many Ws right now, because Philly just won't go away!! 


Anyway, Bulls win!!! YAY!!


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

As ugly as this game was, the Bulls showed a ton of character and I consider it a huge win. With Deng and Duhon out we're incredibly thin - Randy Livinston, Luke Schenscher, Eddie Basden, Jannero Pargo and Eric Piatkowski should not be playing any kind of minutes for a team fighting for a playoff spot. Hinrich looked dead tired all night, Gordon was dragging a leg, but they got it done. Don't know if we'll make the playoffs or not, but tonight's game showed we aren't going down without a fight. Well done.


----------

